

Homeland Security Leaders Bent Rules on Private E-Mail - MrZongle2
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-07-20/homeland-security-leaders-bent-rules-on-private-e-mail

======
dogma1138
Not surprising if you wonder who's in the organization is going to have
unrestricted internet access, be allowed to connect their personal devices to
the corporate WIFI, and pretty much be excluded from every other restriction
it's going to be the CEO's and the IT department...

